# [TESTchen] Hanns.G HG281D 27,5"



## Nuklon (1. Januar 2009)

Okay, nachdem die Gier bei mir zugeschlagen hatte, habe ich mir einen 27,5 Zoll Monitor von Hanns.G geholt. Aktueller Preis liegt zwischen 350-400 Euro. Ob er nur ein Lockangebot ist oder ein richtiges Schnäppchen soll dieser Test klären. 

*Inhalt:*


Verpackung/Inhalt
technische Daten/Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
Maße/Winkel/Anschlüsse
Pixelfehler/Schlieren/Reaktionszeit
Lichthöfe/Farbverläufe/Farbechtheit
Interpolation
Fazit
 

*1. Verpackung/ Inhalt*

Der Hanns.G war in einem riesigen Karton, welcher zum Glück zwei Haltegriffe besaß. Jedoch empfehle ich jedem eine Zweitperson zum tragen mitzunehmen.
Der Inhalt bestand aus einem ordentlich eingepackten Monitor mit folgender Lieferausstattung:
-DVI zu HDMI Kabel
-RGB zu D-Sub Kabel
-Stromanschluss
-Eine CD
-VGA-Kabel
-Klinke-Klinke Sound-Anschluss

Ein reines HDMI Kabel war nicht dabei und müsste extra gekauft werden. Die CD hat eine Betriebsanleitung dabei, Adobe Reader und Treiber für Vista.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein erstes Vergleichsbild zu meinem 17 Zoll Röhrenmonitor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
2. Technische Daten/Einstellungsmöglichkeiten: *

Dies will ich kurz halten und auf Hardwareversand hinweisen, die das recht ausführlich auflisten(hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information)
Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des OSD sehen wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3. Maße/Winkel/Anschlüsse*

Die Maße im ausgepacktem Zustand sind:
Breite: 67 cm
Höhe: 50,6 cm
Tiefe: 22 cm
Die Drehwinkel des Monitors sind seitlich ganz gut , nach oben geht einigermaßen, nach unten/hinten ist es so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anschlüsse sind 
-HD D-SUB?? Noch nie gehört. Ist ein normaler D-Sub.
-Ein HDMI Eingang
-Soundeingang und Mikrofonausgang
-Stromanschluss, welcher genau hinter die Stütze in der Mitte muss. Ich habe geschlagene drei Minuten gebraucht um einen Stromanschluss zu befestigen.
Das war es aber auch schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kommen wir als letztes in diesem Kapitel zu den Schaltern, womit man den Monitor einstellt. Diese sind rechts hinten als kleine Hebel angebracht. Nach kurzer Einarbeitung empfand ich dies als sehr angenehm, da man seinen Monitor nicht jeden Tag einstellt und sie somit aus dem Blickfeld verschwinden.(Bild in der zweiten Runde)

4. Pixelfehler/Schlieren/Reaktionszeit

Als Erstes steht der* Pixelfehlertest* an, diesen habe ich mit dem Programm von Prad gemacht. 
http://prad.de/new/monitore/testsoftware/tft-test.html
Offenkundig keine Pixelfehler. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich das letzte Gerät aus dem Saturn gekauft habe, als Vorführgerät(mit Rabatt  ) Da war ich mir schon fast sicher keine zu haben. Das Schwarzbild habe ich gleich zum Bildermachen benutzt, aber dazu später.

*Der Schlierentest:*
PRAD | Testprogramme | Schlierentest
Einfach aber genial. Der gelbe Schriftzug hinterließ nur beim Verstreichen eine kleine Spur, jedoch hatte des springende Quadrat einen dunkleren Bruder, den es hinter sich herzog, der sich bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten auch schon einmal bis zu einem halben Zentimeter von seinem Geschwisterchen entfernte. 
Leider sind alle Versuche dies ordentlich einzufangen gescheitert.
Der Gegentest auf dem Röhrenmonitor verursachte diesen Effekt nicht.
Die Reaktionszeit und Inputlag sind ohne ordentliches Testgerät nicht messbar und müssen hier auf subjektive Werte zurückgreifen.
Beim Pixperan Farbverlaufstest(auch bei prad zu finden) kam man auf eine Zeit von 15 ms um den Wert der Farben korrekt zu ändern, was immer noch gut, aber trotzdem das Dreifache des angegebenen Wertes des Herstellers ist. Und dies nur bei mittlerer Geschwindigkeit.
Der Pixperantest scheiterte beim Lesbarkeitstest bei Stufe 7 in der Geschwindigkeit, obwohl schon ab 5 ein schönes Lesen nicht mehr möglich war. 

*5. Ausleuchtung/Farbverläufe/Farbechtheit*

Beim Farbverlaufstest konnte ich beim Bild viele kleinere Streifen ab der Mitte zu Schwarz hin ausmachen, diese bewegten sich aber in sehr kleinen Dimensionen. Bis ich den Test auf dem Röhrenmonitor ausführte und merkte, dass diese Streifen doch schon hätten kleiner sein müssen. Weiterhin zeigte der Vergleich mit dem Röhrenmonitor, dass es zur besagten Ringbildung kommt. Und dies auf sehr große Art und weise.

Die Streifen sind von der Kamera, die vom Bild sind gar nicht zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  (Irgendwie wusste ich warum ich entspiegelt wollte)

*Ausleuchtung*
Dazu schauen wir uns einfach das nächste Bild an. Weitere Worte spar ich mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Farbechtheit hat ab und zu unter der Ausleuchtung und dem Farbverlauf zu leiden.

Zum gerne gesehenen Schwarzbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quali ist mies aber der mag meine spiegelnde Röhre nicht.)
Die Farben sind sehr matt. 

Blickwinkel von der Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem mein Test sehr subjektiv waren, habe ich mal ein paar andere Leute dran spielen/schauen lassen. Diese konnten auch weder eine Verzögerung, noch Schlieren in Spielen oder Filmen erkennen.
(Falls mir jemand eine ordentliche Methode zum Reaktionstest aufweist, die auch noch darstellbar ist, wäre ich dankbar darüber) 

*6. Interpolation*
Erste Eindrücke in Spielen bescheinigen bis 1280x1024/800 ein gutes Ergebnis. Der Monitor neigt zu Rändern und Zentrierung darunter. Auch 640x480 wurden dargestellt, sahen aber nicht mehr schön aus.
Ich kann euch hier Bilder anbieten, jedoch macht Fraps bereits beim Speichern alles zunichte (Mit CS:S getestet). Außerdem zeigt es die Bilder dann einfach kleiner an, als sie über den ganzen Bildschirm zu strecken.
Okay ein paar aus X3:TC
1024x 640:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1280x800:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  1680x1050



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*7. Fazit:*

Der Test hat im Endeffekt doch noch eine sehr subjektive Note bekommen. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass er einige bei ihrer Kaufentscheidung unterstützten wird.

Die Vorteile:

-27,5 Zoll sind überwältigend
-Die Reaktionszeit ist zwar höher als angegeben, reicht zum Spielen und Filme schauen jedoch absolut aus
-Der Monitor ist entspiegelt.
-Der Preis

Die Nachteile:

-Die Ausleuchtung verdient das Wort nicht
-Der Farbverlauf ist nicht optimal
-Das Schwarz ist sehr hell

Mein persönliches Fazit: Wer Fehler an dem Monitor sucht, wird ohne Anstrengung welche finden. Jedoch sind diese Fehler absolut im Bereich für Grafiker und Leute, die sich gern schwarze Bildschirme anschauen. Im laufenden Betrieb fallen diese Mängel sehr selten auf. (Bis auf DVDs mit großem schwarzen Rand, da dort die Ausleuchtung wieder zuschlägt).
Ein Monitor für Surfer, normale Spieler und ein Film ist auch immer drin. Für mehr taugt er in meinen Augen nicht.

MfG  Nuklon
PS: Ich soll nachtesten? Gern. Bitte mit hinschreiben wie ich es machen soll.


----------



## Nuklon (1. Januar 2009)

So erste Nachbesserungen: Ich hoffe das gewünschte Liefern zu können. Einmal Handy einmal Digicam, ich kann mich aber nicht entscheiden welches schlechter ist. Mögen beide kein Rot
.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Je nach Blickwinkel, erkennt man eine der beiden Farben, obwohl beide von der selben Stuhllehnenpostion aus knipsten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

Kannst nochmal ein Foto von einem roten* Bild machen und das mal reinstellen?

*Farbe im Prinzip egal, hauptsache einfarbig.

möglichst mit Ständer gemacht (oder einen gebastelt)


----------



## Nuklon (1. Januar 2009)

Farbe folgt sofort


----------



## el barto (1. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Test!!! 
Wird mir sicherlich bei meiner Entscheidung helfen.

mfg el barto


----------



## Schirioli123 (1. Januar 2009)

Ich selbst besitze als Arbeits-und Spielemonitor den Hanns G HG281D. Ich kann das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis vollkommen loben! Für den Preis von etwa 370 € bekommt man kein besseres Gerät von diesen Ausmaßen. 

Subjektiver Kommentar: Wenn man etwa 5 Meter entfernt liegt und einen Film sieht, fallen die z.T. schwarzen Ränder äußerst negativ auf. Dies kann man nur mit einer Korrektur des Winkels des Bildschirms verbessern (meiner hängt an der Wand). Beim Spielen ist mir kein negativer/hinderlicher Grund aufgefallen, der vom Hanns abrät. Selbst aktuelle Shooter wie Crysis oder GTA IV laufen (teilweise) flüssig und noch wichtiger-schlierenfrei! Beim Arbeiten mit Worddokumenten hat man aufgrund der besseren Ansicht einen kleinen Vorteil beim Übertragen von Informationen aus dem Internet. Man kann hier gemütlich den IE oder das FF auf der einen Hälfte des Bildschirms laufen haben und auf der Anderen Word/Openoffice usw. Das macht einfach nur Spaß!


PS: schöner Test  *daumen hoch!* Eventuell stelle ich am Wochenende ein paar Bilder von Spielen mit dem Hanns online.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (2. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr, die auch einen HG281DJ ihr eigen nennen, auch das Problem, das der TFT oben in der Mitte sehr dunkel ist und dunkle Töne extrem verfälscht ? (Es sieht ungefähr SO aus, habe die Situation mangels einer Digicam mal mit Paint nachgestellt : http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/8647/nvlogos2mg4.jpg )
Es fällt extrem bei dunklen Spielen wie Dead Space auf, da hat man dann quasi fast die ganze Zeit über ne Art schwarze Wolke übern kopp... bei GTA4 ist es ok(hat ja auch einen helleren Grundton), lediglich das Geländer in der Wohnung in der man startet zieht schlieren, aber ist mir nicht so wichtig.
Ich hatte so einen komischen Lichthof auch erst am unteren Bildschirmrand, dieser verschwand aber, nachdem ich in der Nvidia- Systemsteuerung das Farbformat von "RGB" auf "YCbCr444" gestellt habe.
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob und wie man den dunklen Lichthof am oberen Bildschirmrand wegkriegen kann.

P.S.: K&M nimmt keine im Laden abgeholten TFTs zurück oder ?^^


----------



## Damager (2. Januar 2009)

Sry einfach nicht dran gedacht


----------



## Damager (2. Januar 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> *Der Schlierentest:*
> PRAD | Testprogramme | Schlierentest
> Einfach aber genial. Der gelbe Schriftzug hinterließ nur beim Verstreichen eine kleine Spur, jedoch hatte des springende Quadrat einen dunkleren Bruder, den es hinter sich herzog, der sich bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten auch schon einmal bis zu einem halben Zentimeter von seinem Geschwisterchen entfernte.
> Leider sind alle Versuche dies ordentlich einzufangen gescheitert.
> ...


 
Ich weis nicht wo ich anfangen soll.

1.Schlierentest: 
Du vergleichst ein Plasma-Schneidbrenner mit einer Blechschere.
Man muss gleiches mit gleichen vergleichen
( Das findet sich im ganzen Test wieder)

2. Dein Ausleuchtungstest:
Du kannst dir die Worte sparen.
Ich sage bring das Ding zurück das ist nicht NORMAL für das Modell 
( JA, ich habs getestet )
ALLE VORREDNER UND BESITZER DÜRFEN AUCH STELLUNG BEZIEHEN!!!

3. "Farbechtheit" Dass will ich dir jetzt nicht ankreiden.
Aber ich finde das ist Quatsch weil weist du wie die Farbe in Echt aussieht???
(So siehst du nur die Auswirkungen bei Ausleuchtungsschwächen)
Oder vergleichst du die Farbdarstellung deiner Röhr und des Tft´s ??

4. Reationszeit:
Wenn du mir nur einen TFT zeigen kannst der die Geschwindigkeit hat die drauf steht. Dann werde ich dich mit Kasier ansprechen.

5. Jetzt kommt das Lob ich finde es super dass leute so was machen!!!
Ausführlich Test und das ins Netz stellen.
Aber bitte vergleich gleiches mit gleichen.
Du hast deine Röhre mit dem Tft verglichen und das die Tft´s mit Farbverlauf und Schlieren allgmein ihre Probs habe ist ja auch bekannt.


----------



## Mexxim (2. Januar 2009)

Trotzdem finde ich den Test Spitze 
Ich habe mir den Monitor auch schon angeguckt, denn der Preis ist wirklich sehr verführerisch. Ich muss mir den trotzdem nochmal vor nahem in echt angucken bei einem Händler....so richtig überzeugen konnte ich mich noch nicht^^...aber laut der News sollen die TFTs ja 2009 billiger werden...also heißt es doch wieder warten.....zumindest noch ein stück^^

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Nuklon (3. Januar 2009)

Erstmal danke für die Kritik.

1. Für die Ausleuchtung hätte ich auch gern noch Bilder von anderen.
2. Einen TFT mit ner Röhre zu vergleichen ist unfair, hatte jedoch kein anderes Vergleichsgerät. Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen. Darum bitte ich euch einmal zum Vergleich einen Farblaufstest von einem gutem Monitor daneben zu stellen. 
3. Das mit der ungleichen Helligkeit habe ich auch schon bemerkt, jedoch scheint es bei von oben nach unten zu gehen aber auch von den Rändern weg zur Mitte hin. 
4. Ich kann so mit dem Ding leben. Kein Schlieren bei Spielen, Filme kann man zusammen anschauen, und für den Openofficewriter gut genug.
Er soll nur 2 Jahre halten, dann hoffe ich sind ordentliche Plasmas oder Backlights bezahlbar.


----------



## kabinenbrunser (3. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen!

also erst ma danke für den test!! hab grad heut mich auch nach diesem monster erkundigt und ich würde das teil über einen kolleg, der noch prozente bei seinem händler bekommt, für 300 beziehn... was ich nur noch nich in erfahrung bringen konnte ist mit wieviel Hz bildfrequenz das ding betrieben werden kann...


----------



## Nuklon (3. Januar 2009)

H-Frequenz  24 KHz – 80 KHz 
Video 
V-Frequenz  56 – 75 Hz 

EMPFOHLENE UND UNTERSTÜTZTE TIMING-MODI:
(Analog-/Digital-Modus)   
MODUS  AUFLÖSUNG  ANMERKUNG
1  640x480@60 Hz  VGA 
2  640x480@67 Hz  MAC 
3  640x480@72 Hz  VGA 
4  640x480@75 Hz  VGA 
5  720x400@70 Hz  VGA 
6  800x600@72 Hz  SVGA 
7  800x600@75 Hz  SVGA 
8  832x624@74.5 Hz  MAC 
9  1024x768@60 Hz  XGA 
10  1024x768@70 Hz  XGA 
11  1024x768@75 Hz  XGA 
12  1280x720@60 Hz  SXGA 
13  1280x1024@60 Hz  SXGA 
14  1280x1024@75 Hz  SXGA 
15  1440x900@60 Hz  WXGA+ 
16  1600x1200@60 Hz  UXGA 
17  1680x1050@60 Hz  WSXGA+ 
18  1920x1200@60 Hz  WUXGA 

(YPbPr-Modus) 
MODUS  AUFLÖSUNG 
1  720x480i@60Hz 
2  720x480p@60Hz 
3  720x576i@50Hz 
4  720x576p@50Hz 
5  1280x720p@50Hz 
6  1280x720p@60Hz 
7  1920x1080i@60Hz 
8  1920x1080p@60Hz 
9  1920x1080i@50Hz 
10  1920x1080p@50Hz 
Mehr ist dem Handbuch nicht zu entlocken.


----------



## Damager (3. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch noch bedanken nach so viel Kritik ist mein Lob 
(vlt) zu klein oder zu unwesentlich ausgefallen ist.
Ich würde mich über mehr Leute freuen die so interessiert und ausgibig
Test und beurteilen.


----------



## kabinenbrunser (3. Januar 2009)

nochmal danke wegen der sehr ausführlichen antwort

also betreibst du ihn im modus 18 mit dann 60 Hz?

hätte nur gern einen schirm mit 75-85 Hz... aber für des geld kann man echt nich meckern muss überwältigend sein auf so einem grossen schirm zu zocken... mein 22zöller wird mir langsam zu langweilig


----------



## tha_specializt (15. Januar 2009)

Damager schrieb:


> 4. Reationszeit:
> Wenn du mir nur einen TFT zeigen kannst der die Geschwindigkeit hat die drauf steht. Dann werde ich dich mit Kasier ansprechen.


_Philips_ 240BW8EB.

Und nun nenn mich "Kasier" (??).

Einzig das Bild in Windows zieht Schlieren, allerdings sind diese nur mit einem sehr guten Auge sichtbar und zudem verschwinden sie komplett (!) sobald man Spiele startet - nur Gott weiss warum, aber ich hab nix dagegen . Wahrscheinlich ist das DVI-Signal im 3D-Modus ein anderes, ich vermute dass meine Grafikkarte (3870 X2) die Ursache ist --> Qualitäts und -Performanceunterschiede zwischen den Treiberversionen sind bei ATI schon garantiert.


----------



## doppelstern (17. März 2009)

Hallo 

Zunächst einmal gefällt mir der Test echt gut, so dass ich mich auch gleich hier angemeldet habe um eine Frage los zu werden.

Seit einigen Tagen informiere ich mich nun schon im Web über den 28-Zoller von Hanns, und dabei sind mir mehrere Type-Bezeichnungen untergekommen.
Ich finde das etwas seltsam und wüsste nun gerne, wie die Glotze nun wirklich heisst: HG281DPB oder HG281DJ oder HG281D ?

Auf der Hanns-Herstellerseite wird nur der HG281DJ präsentiert.
Bei amazon.com gibts den HG281DPB und auf amazon.de den HG281DJ.

Amazon.com: Hanns.G HG281DPB 28" Widescreen LCD Monitor: Computers & PC Hardware

Hanns.G HG281DJ 28 Zoll WUXGA Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Elektronik

In einem Forum las ich heute, das der HG281DPB eine technisch überarbeitete Version des HG281DJ sein soll (einige Fehler wurden behoben, wie z.B. Netzbrummen und Kotrastprobleme).
Der HG281DPB soll von HannSpree und der HG281DJ von Hanns.G angepriesen werden, obwohl es ein und der selbe
Hersteller ist. 
Im Web sah ich ein Gross-Foto von dem Monitor, und dort stand als Modell-Type: HG281D aufgedruckt. 
Hier im Tread ist auf dem Karton zum Monitor HG281 zu lesen.

Kann mir das vielleicht jemand entwirren?

Heute habe ich amazon.de angemailt, und bzgl, der unterschiedlichen
Modellbezeichnungen auf de und com nachgefragt. Momentan wissen sie
diesbezüglich auch keine Erklärung, wollen sich aber beim Hersteller informieren, und die Ergebnisse ggf. 
auf der oben aufgeführten URL bekanntgeben.

LG, doppelstern


----------



## Nuklon (18. März 2009)

Auf meinem steht auch nur HG281D, ich glaube ich habe einen DJ. Ich habe höchstwahrscheinlich die selben Quellen wie du gelesen und war auch total verwirrt. Zumal der 281DPB fast nirgendwo zu bekommen war. Ich habe mich dann persönlich im Laden nach einem kurzem Test entschieden. 
Auch der Preisvergleich enthält nur den DJ, den DPB erhält man nur über Google^^.
Ich habe damals Hannspree(produziert die Hanns.G) wegen den Bildschirmauflösungen angesprochen und die haben mir sogar den Teil aus der Bedienungsanleitung eingescannt und per Email versandt. Fand ich echt nett. evtl fragst du selber mal bei Hanns.G nach.
mfg Nuklon.
PS: PCGHX auf 28 Zoll ist verdammt breit, da es keine Pixellimitierung gibt.


----------



## doppelstern (18. März 2009)

Nachdem ich im Web nun einige Tage Informationen gesammelt habe,
und ich bzgl. meines Geldbeutels keine Preisalternative fand,
und der DPB über amazon.com sowieso nur in den USA geliefert wird,
habe ich mir heute den DJ bei amazon.de bestellt.

Zwangsläufig erforderlich, auch eine leistungsstärkere Graka und zwar
die Geforce 9800GTX+, die ich schon eingebaut habe. Sie ist einwenig
lauter als meine alte (Geforce 7300GS), soviel kann ich schon mal sagen.
Der Rest wird sich zeigen. 
(P.s. für einfache Games benutze ich bis Dato die Radeon X1600 Pro)

Nun bin ich natürlich auf die Glotze gespannt
und hoffe das sie Null Pixelfehler aufweist und die Grakaleistung ausreicht,
um auch gelegentlich mal ein Game zu zocken.

Ich werde an dieser Stelle meine Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor im Verbund
mit der Graka posten, damit alle etwas davon haben die noch
weitere Informationen aus der Praxis suchen.
Also dann bis demnächst


----------



## doppelstern (21. März 2009)

Ich möchte mich mal kurz fassen:

Ich finde den Monitor echt klasse fürs Geld!
Allemal 400 Euro wert und finde auch nix zu meckern an dem Teil. 
Musste lediglich die Helligkeit reduzieren. Ansonsten bis jetzt alles Easy.

Null Pixelfehler. 
Unschöne kreisförmigen Verläufe beim Farbverlauftest konnte
ich nicht ausmachen. Sieht ganz normal aus.
Farb- und Helligkeitsänderungen sind beim ändern des Blickwinkels
sind nicht besonders drastisch. Bei meinem alten TFT von Samsung
(SyncMaser 940 BF) sind die deutlich (!) schlimmer.
Die Schwarzwiedergabe ist erstaunlicher Weise ebenfalls ablosut in Ordnung.
Quasi fast so gut wie schwarz.

Vom angeblichen Netzbrummen ist auch nix zu hören.
Die erwähnten hellen Ränder bei (dunklem Bild), die von der Hintergrundbeleuchtung
herühren, kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Davon ist so gut wie nix zu sehn.
Ein komplett weisses Bild ist über die gesamte Sichtfläche gleichmässig weiss. 

Die Farben sind schön satt, Hellikeit reicht allemal und die Schärfe ist auch ok.

Spielen (TombRaider - Annyversary) in maximaler Auflösung, 
mit der von mir bereits erwähnten Graka macht ein heidenspass!
Dabei habe ich alle visuellen Effekte aktiviert ohne Probleme.

Ich kann den Monitor für das Geld auf alle Fälle ruhigen gewissens
weiterempfehlen!

Gruss doppelstern


----------



## Nuklon (21. März 2009)

Nunja, evtl. habe ich einen miesen Monitor erwischt oder ich habe zu genau hingeschaut, was ich für den Test aber auch machen wollte.


----------



## doppelstern (22. März 2009)

Mein persönlicher Tipp bei Grossbildschirmen:

Im Prinzip bedeutet "grösserer Monitor" auch zugleich "grössere Fenster"
bzw. man nutzt ofts "weiter aufgezogene Fenster". 
Bei Verwendung von grösseren Fenstern, kommt es nun zwangsläufig auch zu einer 
vergrösserten Darstellung von weissen Flächen.

Viele User die auf grössere Bildschirme umsteigen regeln, nun die Helligkeit des Monitors
herunter, damit sie von dem vielem hellen Weiss nicht erschlagen werden.
Der Nachteil liegt auf der Hand: Auch andere Darstellungen werden dadurch dunkler angezeigt,
was zum Beispiel ungünstig für die Darstellung von Bildern oder weissen Texten ist.

Eine Alternative zum drastischen runterregeln der Monitorhelligkeit wäre folgender:
Standardmässig ist die Hintergrundfarbe von Windowsfenstern oder z.B. auch von Pulldownmenüs
auf maximales weiss eingestellt. Man braucht also nur hingehen, und diesen Farbwert leicht abdunkeln.
Dies geht natürlich auch mit der Hintergrundfarbe von Menüs, so dass sich ein angepasstes Farbdesign
erstellen lässt. 

Ich persönlich habe das übrigens in Kombination mit einer nur leichten Helligkeitsreduzierung 
des Monitors verbunden, um so eine durchschnittlich angenehme Helligkeit für alle Darstellungen
zu gewährliesten.

Die Systemfarben lassen sich hier einstellen:
1. Rechter Mausklick auf eine freie Desktopstelle und im Kontextmenü "Eigenschaften" auswählen.
2. Das Register "Darstellung" auswählen.
3. Auf den Button "Erweitert" klicken.

In dem sich nun öffnenden Fenster, lässt sich über das Klappmenü (Element) auswählen 
was man ändern möchte. Bzgl. der Fenster-Hintergrundfarbe ist das der Eintrag: "Fenster".
Zum ändern der Fenster-Hintergrundfarbe nun also auf den kleinen Button "1.Farbe" klicken.
Es öffnet sich eine Farbtabelle. Voreingestellt ist hier - wie schon gesagt, das pure Weiss,
also der erste Farbeintrag links oben in der Ecke. 
Nun wählt man einen etwas dunkleren Weisston aus der Farbtabelleabella aus. 
Dies wäre das Farbkästchen links unten in der Ecke.
Die Farbtabelle nun erneut öffnen, und unten auf den Button "Andere..." klicken.

Über den rechts befindlichen Farb-Slider lässt sich nun der eben eingestellte neue Farbwert
stufenlos anpassen. Eine Vorschau der geänderten Farbe mittels des Sliders,
liefert das kleine Farbkästchen unterhalb des Farbspektrogramms.
Ist nun die gewünschte Farbe eingestellt, klicke auf den Button "Farbe hinzufügen". 
Der eingestellte Farbwert wird nun rechts unter "Benutzerdefinierte Farben" hinzugefügt.
Das Fenster nun mit "OK" schliessen. 
Ein Klick auf den bereits bekannten Button "1.Farbe" zeigt nun unten rechts neben dem Button "Andere...",
die neu erstellte, selbstdefinierte Farbe. Sie ist nun bereits vorgewählt und das Fenster kann mit "OK"
geschlossen werden. In dem nun noch geöffneten Fenster auf den Button "Übernehmen" klicken.
Das Ergebnis lässt sich gleich prüfen, indem ein Explorerfenster geöffnet wird.

Analog dazu funktioniert das ganze im Prinzip auch mit der Farbänderung von Menüs usw.
Wie man sieht, bietet Windows in dem Klappmenü bei "Erweiterte Einstellung" einiges an,
um sein System in Farbe, Schriftgrösse udgl, individuell zu ändern. 
Wie wäre es z.B. mit der Vergrösserung der "Quickinfo". Platz genug hat man ja jetzt.

Alle vorgenommenen Änderungen lassen sich als "Design-Profil" speichern.
Mit einem Klick lässt sich so das Design durch das laden einer "Design-Profildatei" ändern.
Es ist sehr(!) empfehlenswert, nicht die bereits vorhandene Design-Datei zu überschreiben,
so dass man jederzeit wieder zum Ursprungsdesign zurückkehren kann.
Das speichern eines eigenen Designs erfolgt über das Fenster "Eigenschaften von Anzeige"
(Rechtsklick aufs Desktop > Eigenschaften > Register: "Designs").
Die Design-Datei ("Favorisiertes Design.theme") wird standartmässig unter "Eigene Dateien" abgelegt.
Von dieser Datei sollte man also zuvor besser ein Backup anlegen, damit sie nicht ausversehen
überschrieben wird.

Zu beachten ist:
Windows XP-Home (möglicherweise auch andere Windows-Betriebssysteme) hat bzgl. 
Design-Änderungen einen kleinen Fehler! Dieser Fehler tritt meines Wissens nur in der 
Menüdarstellung des Windows-Texteditors auf, wenn man nach eigenen Designs-Anderungen
das alte Original-Design wieder zurückläd.
Dabei wird die Menüleistenfarbe im Texteditor nicht mehr korrekt dargestellt (hellgrau statt weiss).
Man muss - um dies wieder zu ändern, eine entsprechende manuelle Änderung im Windowsdesign 
vornehmen und das ganze dann erneut als "Favorisiertes Design.theme" speichern. 


LG, doppelstern


----------

